# ebuild og oppdatering av pakker, nyinstalleringer

## hamil

Heisann!

Ganske fersk på området, og kommer fra Debian nå.

Uansett, jeg fant en pakke med emerge -s pakke, men den viser en utdatert versjon av pakken. Tenkte derfor jeg kunne hive meg ut i oppdateringen. Å kompilere den på maskinen min skulle ikke by på noen problemer, men jeg hadde jo tenkt at den kanskje kunne komme andre tilgode også. Har lest litt i forskjellige howto's, men ikke helt sikker på om jeg har skjønt det helt. Kan jo ikke være så enkelt?  :Smile:  Håper noen kan kommentere, bekrefte, komme med innspill osv.

Dette er hva jeg har gjort til nå:

La til et eget lokalt «overlay»:

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage && echo 'PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"' >> /etc/make.conf

Fra emerge -s pakke, fant jeg hvilken kategori den skulle tilhøre. I mitt tilfelle: media-tv

Opprettet en ny mappe:

mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/media-tv/pakke

Kopierte den gamle ebuild informasjonen:

cp /usr/portage/media-tv/pakke/pakke-4.0.ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-tv/pakke/pakke-6.0.ebuild

Editerte ebuild-filen, slik at versjonsnummeret stemte:

gedit /usr/local/portage/media-tv/pakke/pakke-6.0.ebuild

Laget en digest (en utgave? nærmere forklaring er ønskelig)

ebuild /usr/local/portage/media-tv/pakke/pakke-6.0.ebuild digest

emerge -av pakke

Thats it??

Så skal bare den nye ebuild-filen legges ved på bugs.gentoo.org?

Hvordan skulle forløpet ha vært, om jeg skulle lagt ved en helt ny pakke? I Debian har man control-filen som man setter opp eventuelle avhengigheter i, hvordan skal man forholde seg til dette i ebuild-filen. Kan ikke si at jeg forsto hele oppbygningen av den filen.

Takker for alle inputs!

----------

## kallamej

I bästa fall är det mycket riktigt så enkelt att skapa en ebuild för en uppdaterad version av ett paket. Notera att alla nya ebuilder skall ha KEYWORD ~<arch>. Helt nya paket läggs in i en lämplig existerande kategori.

Du finner en hel del information om hur en ebuild är uppbyggd på http://devmanual.gentoo.org/ Om du trivs med IRC finns hjälp med ebuildskrivandet att få i #gentoo-dev-help på irc.freenode.net.

----------

